# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - elokuu 2007

## killerpop

Ke 1.8.2007

TKL #644/4 (auton #651 paikalla, jossa 31.7. nähtiin #663)

----------


## jtm

1.8 Tkl:
#660/7

2.8 Tkl:
#632/2
#636/2



> Ke 1.8.2007  TKL #644/4 (auton #651 paikalla, jossa 31.7. nähtiin #663)


Ja tänään #651:n tilalla seikkaili nelosella (4) #631.
#224/22
#217/23
#223/26
#636/27
#647/27 oltiin vaihdettu #633:een.

----------


## jtm

3.8 Tkl:
#636/3
#651 oli jo palautunut vaki paikalle nelosella (4).
#224/13
#215/15 :Very Happy:  
#226 ja 227 ovat tainneet tulla vakioksi 18:lla.
#217/23

----------


## killerpop

> 3.8 Tkl:
> 
> #226 ja 227 ovat tainneet tulla vakioksi 18:lla.


Ei ainakaan #227, vara-auton roolissa se on ajellut koko kesän ties missä, viimeksi eilen muistaakseni 15:lla.

----------


## tkp

4.8 tkl #661@t31, missä oli [VAKIO] tkl #639?

----------


## jtm

3-4.8 Yö Tkl:
#249/y1
#247/y16
#240/y17
#227/18
#257/y23
#264/y28

4.8 Tkl:
#235/16
#233/30

4-5.8 Yö Tkl:
#249/y1
#247/y16
#227/18
#258/y23
#272/y28
#233/30

5.8 Tkl:
#235/18
#269/28
#256/30

----------


## JT

Su 5.8.

662 / 29 -kaiketi 661 ja 658 niitä vakioautoja

----------


## jtm

> Su 5.8.
> 
> 662 / 29 -kaiketi 661 ja 658 niitä vakioautoja



Kyllä nuo #658 ja #661 on 29:n vakioita, ja tuo #662 on 7:n vakio.

----------


## jtm

6.8 Tkl:
#225/1
#636/2
#224/13
#215/15
#229/15
#217/16
#248/16
#227/17
#231/18
#257/25
#634/27
#637/27, eikö tuo ole jo vakio?
#223/28
#235/30

Frenckkelin oli jo ilmestynyt Talvikauden aikataulut. Ainakin "Tamperelaisessa" sanottiin, että niitä jaetaan kotitalouksiin 6.8-13.8.07.

----------


## jtm

7.8 Tkl:
#225/18
#633/22
#634/27
#223/28
#229/28

----------


## jtm

9.8 Tkl:
#221/1:sestä kärähti webasto Keskustorilla n.klo 11.45 ja oikeen palokunta tuli paikalle. Siitä johtuen vuoro lähti 15min myöhässä(11.40->11.55). Ja tilalle tuli #633. Hinaus apu viipyi hieman, koska se joutui ensin hinaamaan jonkun bussin Annalasta. 
#211/12
#236/12
#248/15
#225/18
#259/22
#636/27
#220/28 ja piktään ajeli tossa ainakin mitä itse näin n.klo 11.15-13.00 #264/Y28, eihän tähän aikaa vuorokaudesta vielä pitäisi ajaa Y-vuoro. Näin tuon myös toissapäivänä, mutta #223:na.
#214/30
#637/31
#249/15
#213/20
#217/20
#218/20
#235/23
#255/23

----------


## Razer

> #213/20
> #217/20
> #218/20


Mihinkäs aikoihin päivästä olet nämä havainnot noteerannut, kun eihän linjalla 20 ajeta kuin kahdella autolla...? Ilmeisesti joku autoista sitten vioittunut ja vaihdettu kesken päivää toiseen, ihme ettei kuitenkaan monuun.

----------


## jtm

> Mihinkäs aikoihin päivästä olet nämä havainnot noteerannut, kun eihän linjalla 20 ajeta kuin kahdella autolla...? Ilmeisesti joku autoista sitten vioittunut ja vaihdettu kesken päivää toiseen, ihme ettei kuitenkaan monuun.


Minä havaitsin ensin tuon #213 n.klo 16.00 ja #217 n.klo 17.45 ja #218 n.klo18.40. Tietysti monu on voinut olla tietysti vielä 1:llä, mutta harvoin monu ajaa lopupäivän vuoroja auton vahingoittuessa. Mutta kyllä niitäkin on nähty. :Laughing:

----------


## Ozzy

Monu #28 22.20 about Pyynikintorille ja halliin.

----------


## tkp

> 9.8 Tkl:
> #221/1:sestä kärähti webasto Keskustorilla n.klo 11.45 ja oikeen palokunta tuli paikalle.



Mahtanu olla kylmä kuskilla kun pitäny wepaa käyttää, ja ulkona vaan +26....

----------


## jtm

> Mahtanu olla kylmä kuskilla kun pitäny wepaa käyttää, ja ulkona vaan +26....


Ainakin ne puhuivat, että webasto olisi mennyt.

10.8 Tkl:
#274/12
#229/15
#235/16
#244/17
#249/17
#218/20
#223/22
#210/23
#630/29
#215/30
#219/30
#255/30

----------


## jtm

10.8 Tkl:
#213/20

11.8 Tkl:
#229/1
#232/16
#248/18
#255/18

----------


## Razer

11.8.
TKL #642/1

Tulevan talvikauden havaintoja ennakoiden pyytäisin seuraamaan erityisesti nivelten sijoittumista. Tarkoitan tällä jopa havainnon kirjaamista ylös päätteen ja lähdön kellonajan tarkkuudella. Varsinkin aamuruuhkassa olisi tarpeen tietää, kulkeeko niitä tilaajan määrittämillä vuoroilla ja kuinka hyvin se vastaa asiakasmäärien kehittymistä.

----------


## Ozzy

> 11.8.
> TKL #642/1
> 
> Tulevan talvikauden havaintoja ennakoiden pyytäisin seuraamaan erityisesti nivelten sijoittumista. Tarkoitan tällä jopa havainnon kirjaamista ylös päätteen ja lähdön kellonajan tarkkuudella. Varsinkin aamuruuhkassa olisi tarpeen tietää, kulkeeko niitä tilaajan määrittämillä vuoroilla ja kuinka hyvin se vastaa asiakasmäärien kehittymistä.


Ymmärrän tämän niin asiaan sen kummemmin perehtymättömänä, että tilaaja edellyttää niveliä tietyillä lähdöillä. Tämä on sinänsä tervetullut uutinen tulevia ajatellen, koska näinollen meillepäin tulee pakostakin jossain vaiheessa uusia niveliä kuitenkin....

----------


## killerpop

ma 13.8.2007, TKL-havaintoja
-------------------------------------------
01: #616 #615 #419 #239 #238 #235
02: #636 #624 #222
03: #649
07: #663 #661
08: #629 #620
12: #400 #260 #256 #243 #211
13: #425 #273 #271 #268 #265 #250
15: #656 #643 #635 #627 #619 #610
16: #421 #420 #413 #237
17: #264 #257 #240 #224
18: #408 #407 #242
19: #642 #641
20: #426 #255 #213
21: #662 #659 #658
22: #406 #263 #225 #205
23: #259 #244 #234 #212
25: #272 #267 #208
26: #631 #418 #254 #247
28: #412 #275
29: #664
30: #423 #414 #270 #266 #219 #215 #214
31: #634
34: #621
39: #622 #618
------------------------------------------
Mainittakoon, että nämä linjan 1 #616 ja #615 ajelivat molemmat näitä Härmälä-Keskustori tynkävuoroja.

----------


## jtm

13.8 Tkl:
#206/1 #208/25 #210/16 #211/12 #213/20 #214/30 #215/30 #218/20 #219/30 #220/28 #222/2 #223/22 #224/22 #229/23 #230/20 #231/27 #232/25 #234/23 #235/1 #236/13 #238/18 #244/22 #246/28 #249/16
#250/13 #257/17 #258/25 #259/23 #260/12 #261/1 #263/22 #264/17 #265/13 #266/30 #268/13 #271/13 #272/25 #273/13 #275/28 #402/20
#404/16 #405/18 #406/22 #407/18 #408, oli hajonnut Teiskontiellä Esson kohdalalla. #409/26 #410/22 #411/19 #412/28 #413/1 #414/30 #416/16 #417/16 #420/26 #422/26 #423/30 #424/18 #425/13 #426/20 #427/19
#610/15 #616/1 #618/39 #619/15 #620/8 #621/y34 #622/39 #623/19, oli maalattu kilpiin "ATALA". #624/2 #625/10, oli maalattu kilpiin "JÄRVENSIVU" ja "PISPALANHARJU". #627/15 #629/8, ajoi vain iltapäivän lisävuoroja. #630/6 #631/26 #635/15 #636/2 #637/y35 #638/3 #640/6 #641/19 #642/19 #643/15 #645/29 #646/29 #649/3 #650/8 #651/27 #654/3 #655/3 #661/7 #662/21 #663/7 #664/29

Veolia:
#605/75, Tre-Kangasala-Ponsa, tuli messukylässä vastaan kaupungista päin n.klo 13.31.

Länskä:
#3/PIKA Tre - Ikaalinen

----------


## Eppu

13.8. täydennyksenä vielä: #262 / 1 ja #110 / 10 (eli todennäköisesti #109 liikkuu myös kympillä - tosin vielä tänään en päässyt tarkistamaan mikä auto 14:llä liikkui)



> Ymmärrän tämän niin asiaan sen kummemmin perehtymättömänä, että tilaaja edellyttää niveliä tietyillä lähdöillä. Tämä on sinänsä tervetullut uutinen tulevia ajatellen, koska näinollen meillepäin tulee pakostakin jossain vaiheessa uusia niveliä kuitenkin....


Tai sitten ei. Ainahan tilaaja voi muuttaa asioita niin että nivelautoja ei vaadita. Kun nykytilanteessa niveliä kuitenkin on (onneksi) käytettävissä, sijoitettakoon ne toki sinne missä ne ovat eniten tarpeen.

----------


## Razer

13.8. TKL

Linjan 8 päätepysäkistä Vehmaisissa on ollut ristiriitaa. Pysäkkipäreet vastapäivään vaihtuvat vasta Pysäkkikadulla päätteen merkiksi, minne aamulla auton #650 kuljettaja ajoikin, vaikka linjakartassa ajantasaus on ilmoitettu Aukionkadun ja Kangasalantien risteykseen. Iltapäivän kuljettaja sen sijaan noudattikin jo linjakartan mukaista pääteasemaa. Myötäpäivään kuljettajat mitä ilmeisemmin ovat odotelleet Vaunukadulla.

Kuva klo 7:20 Pysäkkikadun kaupalta Koilliskeskuksen suuntaan:




Mikä kiintoisinta, asiakasmäärät linjalla 8 näyttivät puoli kahdeksan lähdöillä olevan Vehmaisten eduksi suhteessa Ruotulaan. Vehmaisissa autoa Messukylän suuntaan odotti pelkästään päätteellä kuutisen matkustajaa, mutta Taysille suuntasi ainoastaan Leinolankadulta muutama asiakas. Entisen seiskan reitiltä Ruotulasta ja Kissanmaalta ei noussut ketään.

Illalla linjan 8 auton #629 matka katkesi Koilliskeskuksen liittymään, kuva klo 18:35:




Keskustorin ruuhkautumisen ehkäisemiseksi linjan 31 kuljettajia ohjeistettiin odottelemaan Teatteritalon edustalla ennen kuin linjan 29 auto varmasti on päässyt lähtemään. Tämä toimi vielä aamulla, mutta illalla klo 19 kuljettaja ajoikin saavuttuaan laituriin odottamaan ja pääsi käymään seuraavasti:







Linjan 7 vuoro ajoi linjan 29 eteen eikä päästänyt tätä liikkeelle. 29 lähti lopulta muiden matkassa viisi minuuttia myöhässä, mikä vaikeuttaa jo valmiiksi tiukalla kierrosajalla aikataulussa pysymistä.

Myös aamulla ilmeni ongelmaa linjan 8 lähtölaiturissa, kun Hikivuoresta klo 7:20 linjan 20 lähtö kiilasi edelle. Järjestys oli seuraava: 8:00 Hikivuoren auto, 8:15 toinen Hikivuoren auto ja vasta sitten perässä 8:00 Vehmaisten vuoro. Tilanne näytti selviävän pienellä piirileikillä laiturien ympäri  :Very Happy: 

Kävin myös kiertämässä linjalla 7 klo 19:05T-lähdön Toivion kautta. Kuljettaja ei sieltä kuitenkaan ajanut eikä mitenkään kommentoinut tapahtumaa. Tuntuu siltä, ettei illan Toivion lenkkejä kuljettajan tietämättömyyttä olisikaan ajettu lainkaan.

----------


## Eppu

Kiintoisaa... Muutamissa paikoissa on siis pelisääntöjen osalta tarkistettavaa, jotta homma toimisi niin kuin pitää. Keskustori vaikutti jo ennakkoon melkoiselta sumpulta jo lähtölaiturikarttaa katseltaessa.

Illalla tuo kasilla liikkunut auto oli vaihtunut #654:ään #629:n hajottua.

----------


## Ozzy

> Kiintoisaa... Muutamissa paikoissa on siis pelisääntöjen osalta tarkistettavaa, jotta homma toimisi niin kuin pitää. Keskustori vaikutti jo ennakkoon melkoiselta sumpulta jo lähtölaiturikarttaa katseltaessa.
> 
> Illalla tuo kasilla liikkunut auto oli vaihtunut #654:ään #629:n hajottua.



Se on sitä ainakin alkuun, mutta Keskustorin sumppu ei ollut yllätys ja edelleen ihmetyttää tuo Seiskan katkaisu- onkohan ollut ihan kaikilla tiedossa että esimerkiksi Tammerkosken Yläasteen Koulun oppilasalue on nimenomaan vanhan seiskan itäisen reitin varrelta -pohjoispuolelta Tammerkoskeen ja eteläpuolelta naapuriin Klasuun, näin siis Tammelan ( ei Tampellan) alueella ja siitä Lapinniemeen asti. Lisäksi Tammerkoskeen tulee kuulemma Ruotulan suunnan ja Atalan mukuloita.Nämä teidot eräältä rouvalta, joka toimii vanhempainyhdistyksissä ja näreissään seiskan kohtalosta.

Eihän tuo kävely asemalta vieläkään pitkä ole, mutta tässä taasen yksi lisä Armonkallion /Tampellan alueen täydellisen paitsion purkuun seuraavissa talviaikatauluissa olisko mitään edes 7 Sarankulma- Lapinniemi ja entiseen tapaan Hämeenpuiston kautta kun tuostakin puutteesta jotkut aiheesta älähtivät jo viikonloppuna paikallislehdissä

----------


## Eppu

Ti 14.8.

TKL #109 / 14

Yllättävä havainto siinä mielessä, että ajetaanko samalla autolla edelleen aamun Y13 -vuoroa? Vai onkohan vuoro kenties kokonaan lopetettu, siitä en ainakaan itse ole nähnyt mitään mainintaa missään...

----------


## killerpop

> Illalla linjan 8 auton #629 matka katkesi Koilliskeskuksen liittymään, kuva klo 18:35:


Väittäisin, että kuvan auto on kuitenkin TKL #620 (Scania N113). Tuntomerkkejä on lukuisia.

----------


## Eppu

14.8. TKL havaintoja

1: 206, 237
2: 222, 624, 636
8: 660
10: 625 (pääteasemapäreet asennettu)
13: 405  :Smile: , 250, 265, 268, 271, 207
14: 109
16: 408, 420, 401
17: 224, 264
18: 416, 242, 236
19: 623, 641, 642, 427
20: 410
22: 233
25: 226, 232, 272, 208
26: 409, 418, 624, 204
30: 267
32: Atro Vuolle ilmeisesti hankkinut uuden, valkoisen mersun linjalle (?)
Y34: 634

----------


## killerpop

Vähän täydempi versio havainteita 14.8.2007
----------------------------------------------------
01: #616 #615 #419 #261 #239 #237 #206
02: #636 #624 #222
03: #655
07: #663 #661
08: #660 #650 #629
10: #625 #110
12: #421 #400 #260 #212 #205
13: #425 #271 #268 #265 #250 #249|#405 #207
14:|#109
15: #657 #656 #644 #643 #635 #619
16: #420 #414 #403 #247 #216|#408 #401
17: #264 #257 #224
18: #424 #415 #242 #236|#416
19: #642 #641 #612 #427 #411|#623
20: #410 #255 #218
21: #662 #659 #658
22: #426 #263 #253 #233
23: #244 #234 #229
25: #272|#232 #226 #208
26: #626 #422 #418 #409 #254 #230 #204
27: #647 #231
28: #412 #275 #220
29: #646
30: #423 #270 #267 #266 #219 #215 #214
31: #614
34: #634
35: #637
39: #622 #618 #617
------------------------------------------------
Otin Epun bongauksista muutaman uniikin havainteen listaan | -merkin perään. Tosin #624:n olin havaitsevinani siltikin kakkosell, kun #626 puolestaan ajeli 26:lla

Tänään linjalla 8 on ollut harvinaisen hyviä autoja hukkalinjaksi. Eilistä linjan 15 romukavalkadia seuratessa kyllä kävi mielessä, että jotain on nyt sijoitettu aivan väärään paikkaan.

Linjalla 12 auto #400 näytti ajelevan toisena autona päiväsaikaan, liekö ollut tilapäisesti eri vuorossa.

----------


## Eppu

14.8.
Olikos #215 siis sekä 28:lla että 30:llä? #626:n toki havaitsin 26:lla, mutta havainteet muistaisi toki paremmin, jos ne viitsisi kirjoittaa ylös...

Pari lisäystä vielä:

TKL #235 / 18

Paunu #53 / 60 (autokierrosta en tiedä onko ollut muillakin Pirkkalan linjoilla)

----------


## killerpop

> 14.8.
> Olikos #215 siis sekä 28:lla että 30:llä? #626:n toki havaitsin 26:lla, mutta havainteet muistaisi toki paremmin, jos ne viitsisi kirjoittaa ylös...


Tässähän tämä klassinen typo, #275 piti olla  :Wink: 



> Pari lisäystä vielä:
> Paunu #53 / 60 (autokierrosta en tiedä onko ollut muillakin Pirkkalan linjoilla)


60:lla ajelee useamman lähdön muun muassa auto #75, mutta nää Toivion kautta ajettavat vuorot ajetaan käytännössä kuten ennenkin, linjanumero on vain muuttunut 62:sta 60:ksi.

----------


## Razer

> Linjalla 12 auto #400 näytti ajelevan toisena autona päiväsaikaan, liekö ollut tilapäisesti eri vuorossa.


Linjan 12 nivel on kylläkin tilattu ainoastaan aamulla muutaman lähdön ajavaan osapäivään, joka lähtee Hallilasta 7:35 ja 8:35. Odotinkin näkeväni sen aamulla matkatessani ohi kutosella. Toivottavasti se alkaa kuitenkin jatkossa löytymään oikeasta vuorosta.

----------


## killerpop

> Linjan 12 nivel on kylläkin tilattu ainoastaan aamulla muutaman lähdön ajavaan osapäivään, joka lähtee Hallilasta 7:35 ja 8:35. Odotinkin näkeväni sen aamulla matkatessani ohi kutosella. Toivottavasti se alkaa kuitenkin jatkossa löytymään oikeasta vuorosta.


No tässähän ei ole syntynyt mitään vahinkoa, sillä linjalla 12 liikkui kaksikin nivelautoa tuolloin 14.8. kuten varmaan osasit tulkita listauksesta. Silloin ei voi puhua linjan 12 nivelautosta.

----------


## Razer

> No tässähän ei ole syntynyt mitään vahinkoa, sillä linjalla 12 liikkui kaksikin nivelautoa tuolloin 14.8. kuten varmaan osasit tulkita listauksesta. Silloin ei voi puhua linjan 12 nivelautosta.


Oma moka, kun en noita kaikkia havainteita aina jaksa käydä läpi. Mutta siitä huolimatta en nähnyt aamun 7:35 lähdössä sitä niveltä mikä siinä kuuluisi olla. Oli yksi kuormitetuimpia lähtöjä viime talvikaudella. Vaikuttaa siltä, että kaikki tilatut nivelet kuitenkin ajaisivat vakituiseen oikeilla vuoroillaan. Jopa jäljelle jääviä viittä varaniveltäkin näyttäisi käytettävän liikenteessä. Nyt sitten jää enää tarkkailtavaa olisiko niiden uudelleensijoittelulle joissain kohdin tarvetta...

15.8. TKL
#230/2
#205/12

----------


## Eppu

15.8.

Sijoitukset näyttäis kokeneen edellispäiviin verrattuna monia muutoksia.

#631, #651 / 2
#209 / 28
#210 / 16
#222 / 18
#414 / 22
#421 / 16
#646 / 29
#223 / 22
#227 / 23
#636 / 19
#612 / 19
#610 / 26
#236, #252, #246 / 13
#250 / 1 (tuli linjalle vasta iltapäivällä)
#273 / 13
#271 / 1

...tässä kaikki mitkä nyt muistuu mieleen.

----------


## ultrix

Vähän wanha havainto, mutta laitetaanpa nyt, kun kukaan muu ei näytä havainneen:

Ma 13.8. TKL #207/16.

Oletteko muuten huomanneet jossain 16:n vakioscaloista (muistaakseni 247 tai 249) varsin omaperäisen "linjakilven"? On meinaan Arial/Helvetica-fontille leikattu valkoinen linjanumero 16, joka on ilmeisesti liimattu rikkinäisen digitaalilinjakilven päälle. Havainto eiliseltä.

Kyseinen purkkaratkaisu voittaa minusta selkeästi yksityisten liikennöitsijöiden A4:lle printatut linjanumerot tuulilasissa.  :Smile:

----------


## Razer

16.8. Tkl

#226/23
#227/13

17.8. Tkl

#226/30
#227/23
#205/18
#206/1

----------


## killerpop

Parasta terapiaa tarjosi nämä varanivelet: #407/22 (17.8.), #406/28 (17.8.), ja #407/30 (16.8.)

Muisa mielenkiintoisuuksia:
17.8.: #626/25, #631/21, #630/7, #613/2, #270/1, 
16.8.: #637/19, #631/21, #630/29 
15.8.: #634/27, #630/10, #627/3, #614/31

Jonkinlainen viikkokooste viikolta 33 olisi melkein valmiina, 70 - 102 havaintoa päivältä. Odotettavissa lähipäivinä.

----------


## jtm

14.8 Tkl:
Kaikki Wiimat:
#204/26
#205/12
#206/1
#207/13
#208/25
#209/28

Ja lähes kaikki nivelet:
#400/12
#401/16
#403/16
#404/16
#405/13
#406/16
#408/16
#410/20
#411/19
#412/28
#414/16
#415/18
#416/18
#417/16
#418/26
#420/16
#421/12
#422/26
#423/30
#424/18
#425/13
#426/20
#427/19

14.8 Tkl:
#620/3
#654/3

15.8 Tkl:
#407/16
#626/27

16.8 Tkl:
#626/27

17.8 Tkl
#257/17

18.8 Tkl:
#258/28
#639/29

Näyttä tuo 209/28 olevan seuraaavissa lähdöissä vain:
Sorila:
7:30, 15:35

P:tori:
14:50, 16:20

----------


## jtm

18.8 Tkl:
#416, 419/16

Tulipa tuossa mieleen, että #249 on saanut eteen valkoisilla numeroilla 16, koska linjakilpi ei toimi. Ja ilmeisesti se 16 on vaan liimattu siihen tarroilla. Ne teipit pitäisi olla siinä n. kuukauden. Takana kilpi toimii kuitenkin normaalisti. En ole kyllä ennen Scaalassa nähnyt valkoisia numeroita.

----------


## Eppu

La 18.8.

TKL #641 / 18



> Jonkinlainen viikkokooste viikolta 33 olisi melkein valmiina, 70 - 102 havaintoa päivältä. Odotettavissa lähipäivinä.


Jonkinlaista vakkariautolistaa vois tietysti jo yrittää väsätä, vaikka kaikkia ei mitenkään pysty vielä sanomaan varmasti...

1: 261, 262, 419?, ?, ?, ?, 615, 616
2: 222, ?, ?
3: 654, 655, ?
6:
7: 661, 663
8: 650, 660, 629
10: 110, 625
12: 260, ?, ?, ?, 400
13: 265, 268, 425, 252, 405?, 250?, ?, ?, ?
14: 110
15: 656, 657, 644, 643, ?, ?
16: 420, 416?, 421, ?, ?, ?, 401, 403, 404, 408, 216, ?
17: 264, 257, ?, ?
18: 424, 415, 242, ?, ?, ?
19: 641, 642, 427, ?, ?, 623
20: 
21: 658, 659, 662
22: 263, 243, 253, ?, ?, 233, ?, ?
23: 259, ?, ?, ?, ?
25: 272, 256?, 232, ?, ?
26: 418, 422, 254, ?, 409, ?, ?
27: 231, 645?, 647, ?
28: 275, ?, ?, ?, 209
29: 646, ?, ?
30: 266, 267, 423, ?, 214, 215, 219
31: 614?
34: 621
35: 637
39: ?, ?, ?

----------


## Razer

> 6: *tyhjää*


Minusta kutoselle näyttäisi vakiintuneen autoiksi yksi Carrus, yksi uudempi 402 ja ainakin yksi Scala ellei toinenkin... Autoa #652 lukuunottamatta en mene numeroista aivan takuuseen.

----------


## jtm

Vähän lisäilen tuohon vakkarilistaan:
2: 624, 636
3: 649
6: 640
13: 248?
15: 610
16: 414, 417
17: 224
18: 416
19: 632
20: 262, 402, 426
22: 223, 225, 241
23: 227, 234, 244
25: 258
28: 246, 412
29: 645, 664
30: 270
39: 617, 618, 622

Ja nämä ei ole vakioita:
1: 262
14: 110
16: 416
27: 645

18.8 Tkl:
#627/10
#641/18
#256/28

----------


## Razer

Sunnuntai 19.8. TKL:

#255/15
#641/18
#642/18
#643/21
#660/12

----------


## jtm

> Sunnuntai 19.8. TKL:
> #641/18
> #642/18


Ihmettelen miksi 18:lle on laitettu näitä pätkiä. Olisivatko jopa viikonloppu vakioita?

19.8 Tkl:
#653/25

20.8 Tkl:
#637/3
#269/16
#265/18
#407/19
#261/23
#230/25

----------


## Razer

> Ihmettelen miksi 18:lle on laitettu näitä pätkiä. Olisivatko jopa viikonloppu vakioita?


Kyllä taitavat olla. Ja tämä taas johtuu siitä, että nuo kaksi telin paikkaa menivät linjan 25 viikonloppuihin, missä on meneillään ilmastoitujen teliautojen kokeilu, jossa verrataan kulutustietoja näiden ja tavallisten autojen välillä. Edellistalven matkustajamäärien perusteella kapasiteettipulaa ei kuitenkaan pitäisi päästä syntymään.

----------


## Eppu

> Kyllä taitavat olla. Ja tämä taas johtuu siitä, että nuo kaksi telin paikkaa menivät linjan 25 viikonloppuihin, missä on meneillään ilmastoitujen teliautojen kokeilu, jossa verrataan kulutustietoja näiden ja tavallisten autojen välillä. Edellistalven matkustajamäärien perusteella kapasiteettipulaa ei kuitenkaan pitäisi päästä syntymään.


Myöhemmin talvella lauantait vois kyllä 18:lla ajella teleillä, pyhinä pätkät riittävät reilusti.

20.8.

#204 / 26
#205, #408 / 18

----------


## jtm

19.8 Tkl:
#656, 662/2

20.8 Tkl:
#631/1
#648/3
#207/22
#627/27
#663/29
#634/31

21.8 Tkl:
#628/3
#269/16
Taas oli pätkä 18:lla nimittäin #614.
#205/25

Taitaa Wiimat olla vakioina minun mielestä seuraavasti:
#204/26
#205/18
#206/1, en ole ainakaan nähnyt millään muulla linjalla.
#207/?, kertokaa jos tiedätte.
#208/25
#209/28

----------


## Eppu

> Taitaa Wiimat olla vakioina minun mielestä seuraavasti:
> #204/26
> #205/18
> #206/1, en ole ainakaan nähnyt millään muulla linjalla.
> #207/?, kertokaa jos tiedätte.
> #208/25
> #209/28


No en usko että wiimat juuri ovat minkään linjan vakioita, paitsi ehkä tuo #209, kun sillä ajetaan vain muutama osapäivälähtö. #205 ei ole 18:n vakio. Ainakin eilen se liikkui vuorossa, jossa edellisellä viikolla ajeli paljon #424.

----------


## Razer

21.8. Tkl

#207/22
#208/25

En usko kummastakaan vakioiksi.

----------


## jtm

> 21.8. Tkl
> 
> #208/25


No ei ainakaan #208 ole ollut vielä muulla linjalla nii miks se ei voi muka olla 25:n vakio?

21.8 Tkl:
#627/8
#660/18, päivän toinen pätkä.

22.8 Tkl:
#631/3
#271/18
#614/18
#407/19

----------


## Razer

> No ei ainakaan #208 ole ollut vielä muulla linjalla nii miks se ei voi muka olla 25:n vakio?


Jospa se ei olekaan ajanut päivittäin samoilla lähdöillä? En ole ehtinyt 25:a tarkkailla, mutta ihmettelisin suuresti mikäli vanha korkealattiainen auto olisi menty sijoittamaan pitkää päivää ajaviin 25:n vuoroihin.




> Vähän lisäilen tuohon vakkarilistaan:
> 15: 610


22.8. TKL #610/19

Joten vaikuttaisi kuitenkin vara-autolta...

----------


## jtm

> 22.8. TKL #610/19
> 
> Joten vaikuttaisi kuitenkin vara-autolta...


Voit kyllä olla oikeassa. Minä voin vielä seurata niitä #208/25:n lähtö vuoroja. Yleensä se on alottanut päivän tolla oliko se joku 5.52 vuorolla K:torilta Jankaan.

----------


## Ozzy

#208 linjalla 25 keskiviikkona 22.8 vielä n. 21.15 matkalla  länteen kun kuljin sillä Koskipuistosta Pynsäntorille.

----------


## killerpop

Pari havaintoa, pääasiassa vara-autosellaisia,

Ma 20.8.
TKL #226/1, #630/7, #250/18, #420/22, #207/22, #258/25, #270/26, #251/26, #247/30

Ti 21.8.
TKL #637/2, #630/8, #627/8, #259/12, #227/13, #626/15, #270/18, #258/23, #635/26, #237/30

Ke 22.8.
TKL #639/2, #637/2, #236/13, #223/16, #254/17, #614/18, #251/20, #627/21, #270/23, #258/25, #613/26 :Mad:  #420/28, #227/30, 

To 23.8.
#637/2, #234/12, #229/12, #627/21, #254/28, #227/30

----------


## jtm

23.8 Tkl:
#220/16
#626/16
#223/17
#406/18
#407/18
#420/18
#612/19
#254/28

Luopioisten linja:
#7/Tre-Sahalahti-Kuhmalahti-Kyynärö/Kuhmoinen :Laughing: 
Lähti linja-auto asemalta klo.14:50.

----------


## killerpop

> To 23.8.
> #637/2, #234/12, #229/12, #627/21, #254/28, #227/30


on nytten muotoa:
TKL #637/2, #234/12, #229/12, #627/21, #254/28, #227/30, #275/1, #230/1, #636/1, #639/26, #614/27, #613/2

Linjalla 1 esiintyi tänään ennätykselliset 10 autoa. Omiin silmiin tarttui #636, #616, #615, #275, #261 #246, #239, #235, #230, #206. Näistä #275 on tullut ajoon iltapäivän aikana, samoin #636 ilmeisesti toisen CityL Volvon tilalle.

----------


## Eppu

Pe 24.8.

#247, #251, #632, #406 / 18
Ja 14:llä liikkui ilmeisesti #628, sillä kyseinen auto seisoi puoli yhden aikaan Lamminpään hautuumaan parkkipaikalla. Tuohon aikaanhan linja pitää taukoa. Päivän suuryllätyksestä vastasi kuitenkin #235, ollen linjalla 3 iltasella. Enpä muista koska tällä linjalla olisi teli ollut...

----------


## Razer

> Päivän suuryllätyksestä vastasi kuitenkin #235, ollen linjalla 3 iltasella. Enpä muista koska tällä linjalla olisi teli ollut...


Kolmosella viihtyi keväällä joku autoista #218-#222 hieman pidempäänkin... Löytyisi varmasti täältä havainteistakin jos jaksaisi selata. Aamullahan on tuo ruuhkaisempi lähtö Lahdesjärveen kahdeksaksi, mille lisäkapasiteettia talven mittaan tarvitaan. Telin voi linjalta bongata siis myös jatkossa ellei lisäautoa Y3 oteta jälleen käyttöön...

----------


## jtm

24.8 Tkl:
#626/18
#414/19
Ja lisäten tuohon #235/3 niin kyllä se näytti olevan ihan tarpeen iltasella, kun kävin testaamassa tuon meinaan, että Lahdesjärveltä päin tuli aika paljon porukka tuossa 20.05 vuorossa. Kyllä aamullakin menee noissa 7:50 ja 8:50 vuoroissa Petsusta paljon koululaisia. Se näytti kyllä aika vaikealta se telin kääntyminen 3:n päättärille ja tilaa oli aika vähän käännnyttäessä Piennarkadulle. Viime talvena 3:lla seikkaili myös pitkään #230. Minä kyllä sijoittaisin 3:lle kaksi teli autoa.

25.8 Tkl:
#643/8
#263/18
#641/18
#247/28

----------


## jtm

26.8 Tkl:
#637/2
#662/3
#241/26
#251/30

27.8 Tkl:
#627/2
#635/2
#406/18
#612/19

----------


## killerpop

Ma 27.8.
TKL #639/26, #636/15, #613/29, #407/12 (12:lla siis kaksi niveltä), #271/22, #256/13, #237/17, #235/13, #230/1, #227/23, #226/16, #220/28, #206/39 (takalinjakilvessä 1)

Ti 28.8.
TKL #637/15, #628/2, #627/39, #252/12, #231/23, #227/27

----------


## Eppu

> Ti 28.8.
> TKL #637/15, #628/2, #627/39, #252/12, #231/23, #227/27


Lisäksi #613/Y34, #216/27

#425 (/13) ajeli taka-akselin palkeet lähes tyhjänä. Kyyti oli hyvin epävakaata ja pomppuista. Mikäli tavoitteena on että autot pysyvät kunnossa niin tällaiset viat olisi syytä korjata pian...

----------


## killerpop

Jatkoa (Ti 28.8.)



> Lisäksi #613/Y34


Tuo #613 otettiin iltapäiväruuhkaan ajoon, ainakin ensimmäisellä lähdöllä Keskustorilta Tamrockiin ajettiin vain tunnuksella 34 ilman Y:tä. Aamulla tuossa Y34:lla ajeli tähän ruuhkaan yleisemmin sijoitettu #621.

----------


## jtm

28.8 Tkl:
#655 vaihdettiin 3:lla 643:een eli, #643/3.
#406/18
#612/19, onko tuo jo vakio?
#223/23
#226/28
#414/28

----------


## jtm

> Ma 27.8.
> TKL #227/23, #220/28
> 
> 
> Ti 28.8.
> TKL #252/12


Nuo #227/23 ja #220/28 on vakioita ja #252 seikkaili tänään myös 16:lla.

----------


## killerpop

> Nuo #227/23 ja #220/28 on vakioita ja #252 seikkaili tänään myös 16:lla.


Siis minkä ihmeen otannan perusteella vakio? #227 on hyvin esimerkillinen vara-auto:
16.8. #227/13, 22.8. #227/30, 23.8. #227/30, 28.8. #227/27 .... 

Sen sijaan tältä päivältä voisi kertoa, että Koskikadullakin nähtiin pitkästä aikaa bussiliikennettä, kun TKL:n #418 linjalla 26 ajoi Koskipuistossa pitkäksi ja kierteli sitten Pellavatehaankadun, Kyttälänkadun, Koskikadun kautta takaisin Keskustorille, josta normi reitille.

----------


## scala

29.8

Tkl #400/12

----------


## Eppu

Ke 29.8.

#614/2, #237/18 #406/18, #405/19, #427/22, #223/13

----------


## jtm

30.8 Tkl:
#613/2

Länskä:
#51/Ylöjärvi-T:re-TAYS

31.8 Tkl:
#613/2
#405/16
#247/17
#264/17 ja 28, 17:lla vakio.
#204/28 :Laughing:

----------

